# Meet



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

I am a member from the Ford Focus Owners Club (FFOC) and was wandering about who do i see about arranging a meet. Basically we are looking to hold a meet where a company can send someone along to show us products and also the starting point of detailing, if you get what i mean,lol


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hi kenzie

i use to be in the FFOC with my old 2LTR zetec in black so if you want a demo i`m more than happy to give you guy`s a demo


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi,

That would be great, i take it you work for a company? What sort of ideas do you have, as i'm pretty new to this and don't know much about it.


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

Would there be a price involved?

Would the meet be held inside or outside?


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

will speak to you about it through pm


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

what location?


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

strathclyde and east of scotland.


----------



## Angela @ PB (Jan 3, 2007)

You could always ask David at Car Wash and Wax as he is based in that area and as a retailer will have products you can buy and (probably) try. Or you can wait until we open our unit and hold at meet at our premises, again with products to try and buy. We will have a detailing bay inside, although we are quite a bit further away.


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking for somewhere around strathclyde and about an hour or so from there.Anyone know anywhere?


----------



## Countdown (Mar 30, 2006)

Fancy bumping into you here Kenzie.

About time you gave your car a clean, , lol


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

Very funny Ross:thumb:


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

David at Car Wash n Wax would be perfect for you at that location.


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

got a email or website for him?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i can speak to him as he has a unit although not sure if it can fit many cars in.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> i can speak to him as he has a unit although not sure if it can fit many cars in.


Is this Wishaw you're referring to or has Mr G got himself some premises now?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> Is this Wishaw you're referring to or has Mr G got himself some premises now?


got some premises finally  lol we can detail under cover and no more annoying his mrs :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

lol, nice one - pics??


----------

